# Amd r9 280x oder Nvidia Geforce GTX 770



## Sky117 (13. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag, ich bins mal wieder
da meine Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben aht und ich von Amazon die 250€ zurückbekomme (AMD Raedon HD7870 OC) überleg ich mir welche ich nun holen soll.

Zur Auswahl stehen eigentlich die AMD R9 280x oder die Nvidia Geforce GTX 770

was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2013)

Die sind beide gleichgut. Die Frage ist an sich nur: wo willst Du die Karte dann kaufen? Oder bekommst Du nen Gutschein?

 Bei manchen Shops gibt es bei der GTX 770 nämlich Batman Arkham City, Assassins Creed 4 und Splinter Cell Blacklist als Downloadcodes dazu. Bei der R9 280X wiederum gibt es einzelne Modelle, bei denen Battlefield 4 dabei ist


----------



## Sky117 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hmm eigentlich bei amazon direkt.

soll halt ne aktuelle sein. Und preislich au net mehr als 350-370€ kosten


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2013)

Whoa, bei solchen Preisen wärst du schon eine weitere Leistungsklasse höher.
Für eine 280X oder 770 nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, Amazon ist schon ein Stück teurer als viele Shops - die R9 280X (gibt es normalerweise ab 240 Euro)  gibt es da auch nicht auf Lager, so wie auch bei vielen anderen Shops. Ist es denn dringend? Wenn ja und es über amazon sein soll, dann nimm halt ne GTX 770 - die hier zB http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-GeForce-Edition-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B00D4DF4TM kommt direkt von Amazon.

Hier noch welche, die nicht direkt von Amazon, aber über Amazon kommen: http://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-NVIDIA-GeForce-Grafikkarte-GDDR5/dp/B00D3ES1Q0 und http://www.amazon.de/Palit-NE5X770H1042J-JetStream-Grafikkarte-GDDR5/dp/B00D3ZYDLQ/ und http://www.amazon.de/NVIDIA-GeForce-DirectCU-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B00CY5GP08

Bei all denen weiß ich aber nicht, ob das Spielepaket dabei wäre, welche bei einigen anderen Shops dabei ist UND wo die GTX 770 unter 300€ kosten.


ODER auch diese AMD für 255€ mit Battlefield 4 Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bei hardwareversand kannst Du als Zahlungsart auch dein Amazon-Konto nutzen. Die Karte wäre aber derzeit auch nicht auf Lager.


----------



## Sky117 (15. Dezember 2013)

Also verstehe ich das richtig leistungsunterschiede gibt es im Vergleich keinen? Dann würd ich mir R9 holen da die doch ein wenig günstiger zu sein scheint. Oder hab ich das nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wenn du sie für ca 260€ +/- bekommst


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem bei den "R9 280X" Karten ist, dass die leisen Karten momentan kaum lagernd sind, bzw. für diese dann schon so viel wie für eine gute GTX770 verlangt wird. Der Kostenvorteil fällt derzeit leider weg.

Im Schnitt sind die Karten aber wirklich gleichwertig. Du könntest allerdings zB Tests und die dort erstellten Benchmarks nach deinen Lieblingsspielen abgrasen und die Performance vergleichen, etc.


----------



## Desktop (15. Dezember 2013)

Sind die Karten auch von der Treiberversorgung ähnlich? Hab seit vielen Jahren nur mehr NVIDIA und da gibts halt schon oft Updates. Ist das bei AMD auch so ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag mal so: Nvidia bringt AFAIK öfter neue raus, aber das muss kein Vorteil sein, denn: grad im Laufe dieses Jahres hab ich bei Nvidia alle Nase lang von Problemen gehört, die erst mit den neuesten Treibern in einzelnen Games neu dazukamen. Ich hab seit ner Weile AMD, und da kommen zwar idR nicht so oft neue Treiber, aber sie kommen oft genug. Es kamen an sich nie Treiber "zu spät", also es gab keine neuen Games, die mit einer AMD-Karte Probleme hatten und wo AMD dann NICHT sehr schnell ein Update brachte. 

 Ich persönlich überspringe manchmal auch eine Treiberversion, da mit dem neuen Treiber idR auch nichts wirklich "wichtiges" dazukommt und man im Zweifel dann lieber beim "alten" bleiben sollte, wenn der keine Probleme verursacht


----------

